# Misdiagnosed Miscarriage?



## teresaresa (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a newcomer here, well, and technically probably shouldn't be here.... yet. But, I need some support, and I'm not sure where to turn. I've been over in the Infertility ONE thread and the IVF thread for several months. I finally got my BFP after my first IVF, and am now just shy of 8 weeks pregnant. My hCG numbers were slow to rise, but they're now (as of Wed) at 12,215, and they continue to rise. However, ultrasound today showed that while the gestational sac is growing, there's still no yolk sac or fetal pole. My RE thinks my chances of a viable pregnancy are now less than 5%. In my search for answers and support, google took me to a wonderful website about misdiagnosed miscarriages, but unfortunately they had to shut down their forum due to spam.

Has anyone here dealt with an impending miscarriage only to go on to have a healthy baby? Any stories of hope out there?

My doctor presented three options today: D+C, or stopping all meds (I take progesterone and estrace b/c of the IVF), or waiting it out. I chose waiting it out. I go back next Thursday, and if there's been no growth on u/s then he's going to recommend D+C though he said he would support whatever I wanted to do. Just not sure I could go through with a D+C after working so hard to get here. Know what I mean?

Thanks for any comments or advice.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Take care of yourself.
Continue to get your hcg levels tested.
You have the right for them to prove its over, if it is.

Missed miscarriages are awful psychologically as the body is pregnant long after the baby is gone.
It was impossible to accept I wasn't pregnant because I still was!


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

My advice- Wait It Out! My doc misdiagnosed miscarriage in me via early ultrasound- empty sac and gave me drugs to "get things started". When nothing happened I went back only to find out there was a baby but now it had been exposed to medication that causes severe and profound birth defects. Due to the birth defects my husband and I decided to terminate. You can read my whole story in the thread "Don't let this happen to you". Best of luck!


----------

